# This is whay KG said, and reason for it



## OZZY

This is what Kevin Garnett said in a interview with ESPN on Monday. And some people will look at it as just another black athlete shooting off his mouth, and most of you do think that. But these are the words of a fierce competior that is sick and tired of lossing. Yeah he ripped managment and the coaches but who cares! They are part of the reason the Twolves have not got out of the first round to, and ripping his teamates was really needed. Because Kevin speaks the truth in this interview, he doesn't get enough help on the court, he doesn't get enough respect from the fans. People forget that this is one of the most gifted ball players in history, he is 7-1 220 lb rebounding machine, can shoot from anywhere, can post up, can dribble the ball, can attack the rim, can block shots, and creat shots for others, unreal mental toughness, oh yeah and can defend any player on the court PG/SG/SF/PF/C.
KG has the right to feel the way he does, and I'm glad he let it out

Q: Are you overpaid?

KG: Hell no. If anything I'm underpaid, with everything I do. That's a ridiculous question. I have to do everything for this team.

Q: Are you tough enough to play in the Western Conference? Maybe Minnesota should move to the East.

KG: Man, I've been in the Western Conference for seven years. Holdin' it down. Nobody there scares me. Look at my numbers. You know my rap sheet.

Q: What are your numbers?

KG: Twenty, ten and five. Twenty, ten and five. Three years in a row. And I'm rounding down. Who else has done that?

Q: What does that get you?

KG: It gets you what it gets you.


Q: Does it get you out of the first round?

KG: We'll get out of the first round when everybody does their part. Players, coaches, management, everybody. I can't do everything by myself. It'll get us past the first round if m-----------s do their part. "I have to do everything for this team." 

Q: Word on the street is that you're soft in the fourth quarter.

KG: F--- you talkin' about? That's not what I hear.

Q: What do you hear?

KG: That KG is the m---------ing s---. ****** know. My peers in the league know what I'm about.

Q: What have you learned about the fourth quarter?

KG: To not pass the ball if we're losing.

Q: Did it hurt you when your idols criticized you? [During the playoffs, Magic Johnson and Charles Barkley were highly critical of Garnett for not "stepping up" in the fourth quarter.]

KG: That was just them being d---s. They were just looking for a camera. Besides, they're not my idols anyway.

Q: Has Kobe ever dunked on you?

KG: That's a stupid question. No. Kobe has never dunked on me in his life.

Q: Are you and Wally better than Kobe and Shaq?

KG: [Long pause] No … it hurts me to say it but we're not. I just … [sigh] ... we just aren't.

Q: Why did you skip college?

KG: At the time I felt like going pro was the only way I was going to make something of my life. Besides college ain't s---. It's like slavery, they're trying to f--- the kids. You gotta get your education but I made a decision for me.


----------



## 82

*that was for an And 1 commercial not a interview...*

they wanted to get a raw response from him like that, that was the point of the spot. Although I'm sure that is exactly how he feels which is completely justified in my mind.


----------



## Devestata

> Q: What have you learned about the fourth quarter?
> 
> KG: To not pass the ball if we're losing.



LOL, that was the most hilarious part of the interview. Great Read!!


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

*Whack!*

Yeah his responses were whack!!! If he looks at it Minnesota has brought in Terell Brandon, Chauncey Billups, Marc Jackson, Wally, Felipe Lopez. I understand how frustrating it can be when your the star and everybody points the finger at you but don't hate on everybody else. Its obvious that in the 4th of just about every clutch game he becomes passive and if he wants to get rid of that rap then instead of complaining about this or that just shut up and go out there and dominate(if your just that good and should get soooooo....much money).....


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by *OZZY *
> KG: Hell no. If anything I'm underpaid, with everything I do. That's a ridiculous question.


that's certainly the funniest part of the piece. talk about clueless. these guys are so spoiled, he probably believes he's underpaid.


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that was the most hilarious part of the interview. Great Read!!


Kind of what Reggie Miller said after the Nets game in the first round. That was great.


----------



## OZZY

And I told you this is what the response would be, just look at it. Everyone one of you see this as just another black athlete complaining. Come'on!!!!! Yeah he gets paid a ton of money to play basketball but he is a winner and he will not be satisfied untill he wins. 

But just keep ripping athletes like always, maybe your just are jealous, I don't know? 

And the $$$$ issue in sports, well it is economics, they paid top dollar for rare things in buisness and sports. Why do you think Shaq and KG get the most money, they are rare, no player is like them, same thing with Randy Moss. So please get off the $$$ issue for two seconds! Oh yeah, and they make a lot more money for the team they play for than there real pay check when it is all over.


----------



## SikHandlez24

*It Wasn't An Interview...*

If you read the whole article it was supposed to be an interigation(sp?) for his new AND1 show comercial. He was supposed to be raw.


----------



## kflo

you posted this so we would all approve of kg's will to win and his honesty? we're supposed to applaud kg for this? 

this wasn't a heat of the battle tirade. this was a contrived marketing tirade. kg being raw to show us he's hard, and therefore marketable to the and1 market. i don't mind honest answers. i mind guys not taking any responsibility of their own, and tearing down those around him, and pumping himself up. all bow to the great kg, just keepin it real. 

economics dictate that kg get his money. good for him. they also dictate that it will be harder for his franchise to pay other stars similar $$$ to help kg out. i'm sure that wasn't in kg's equation when he signed, but now he's whining about not getting any help, and being underpaid to boot. 

he did everything against dallas except hold dirk under 30.

i like kg as a player, and think he gets a bit of a raw deal for his teams failures. but he can't just yell about how good he is and how everyone around him is at fault. he's got some limitations that at times hinder his teams ability to win also.


----------



## azcats

*haha*

I think it is Hilarious if I were KG I would be runnin my mouth like crazy all these people trying to blame me for the loss. I would sya the same dam thing. And I do not think of it as a black guy running his mouth at all. If anyone on that team talks to much it is Wally he pisses me off.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

OZZY... do you want us to support KG for this? If you do, why? KG is overpaid! He should get way more than 20ppg! He hasn't even gotten his team out of the first round! He had great players on that team. Marc Jackson, Wally Sczcerbiak, Terrell Brandon, and Chauncey Billups. They should get out of the first round, bottom line! KG isn't selfish enough, he needs to lead his team. 

And where did anyone say, "just another black athlete complaining"? They didn't, don't make things up. If John Stockton was as young as KG and had a team like the T-Wolves and didn't get them out of the first round, people would be on his a$$ too. It has nothing to do with color. That's pretty sad that you think it does. I'm sure some of the people who responded to this thread are black.

Color doesn't matter at all, he has a great team and hasn't led them to victory when it counts.

This is just totally unacceptable, the things he said about his teammates are unnecessary. Wally Sczcerbiak is an All-Star, they have two All-Stars on their team, and they still can't get out of the first round. KG shouldn't blame their situation on his teammates, he's the franchise player and he needs to take responsibilty.


----------



## Joe_Canada

KG is an underachiever when it matters in my mind. He just cannot take over a game offensively when it matters. WHen the game is on the line, he just is not the type of player like a Kobe, Iverson, Nowitzki even that can singlehandedly lead carry his team and score at will. He is one of the great all around players in the game, his passing and ballhandling abilities are unparalleled for a man of his size. But i just wish he would do what he says he does in the 4th quarter, not be passive and create points for himself when his team needs it. He has the skills to do it, but he just doesnt. He needs to take on more scoring responsibility, but the talent around him has to improve as well, the wolves havent had first rounders the last few years, have made bad decisions in the free agent market and have just not been good at getting talent around KG. But he has to take some responsibility.


----------



## aquaitious

I just saw the commercial, I didn't like it at all, I don't really see the point.


----------



## Bean the pimp

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> He had great players on that team. Marc Jackson, Wally Sczcerbiak, Terrell Brandon, and Chauncey Billups. They should get out of the first round, bottom line!


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii them suckas aint good

Jackson - one hit wonder
Wally - he is decent at best, dont kno how the hell he made the all-star team
Brandon - washed up
Billups - Bust


----------



## tha reason030

IT WAS A JOKE GUYS!!!!!...

A COMMERICIAL... he wus spose to be raw and real. Hes juss kiddin round guys. Damn.

I saw the commericial, its pretty funny, but they took out all the curses and they dont mention sum of the stuff like not passin the ball in 4th quarter and the pay issue.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce

the commercial is supposed to be loosely based on a scene in scarface, i havent seen it so i couldnt tell how it fits with it, i thought the commercial was pretty cool though, being the best starts now, lets wait and see if he can back it up.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce

to bean: wally is a prolific shooter, he cant really create his own shot at will, but he is a great player. and brandon is not washed up, had he been around i think they would have had a much beter shot against the mavs, although i think the mavs were probably the worst matchup for them, they couldnt keep up with the firepower and they couldnt defend well enough.


----------



## CrazyIverson

> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> I just saw the commercial, I didn't like it at all, I don't really see the point.


Yeah what he said. I dont see the point.


----------



## OZZY

Ok, you all have some ok points. But two of them are wrong. First the one about KG has the talent around, please! Wally is a great offensive player but he gets KILLED by every ok 2 guard he plays, he can't stop anyone at all on defense. And Brandon was injured half the year, and they probably would have made it to the second round without him.

And I believe these words are truth, Kevin means them. You can't tell me that he is just saying this to sell his product. Just think about all of the pub this is getting, every sports fan has hear of the comments already. KG would not have said those things if he didn't mean it, and what he said is right on the mark...


----------



## kflo

i guess i should walk around telling people they've got a fat a**, or that they're hideous, or that they're short, dumb, etc. hey, if it's the truth why not say it? oh yeah, i'd also be a jacka**. kg, keep preaching the truth, my man.


----------



## pharcyde

*I posted that yesterday*

And I didn't realize it was for a commercial at the time. I didn't read the whole article at espn.com, just the interview. But I saw the commercial and have read the rest of the article, and he's basically being himself when answering those questions. I don't care if it's for a commercial or not, he's a punk. Yes, he's one of the best players in the league, but he's still an idiot. I hope he saves some of that money he's making, because after his career is over ofhe won't be able to find much in terms a real job. He needs to change his attitude if he wants the real world to respect him off the court.


----------



## 3PeatComplete

Interesting. Good that's he's speaking right from his mind and saying what he's really thinking.


----------



## JerryWest

I think KG is afraid to take over at the end of big games because he might screw up. He has ability no doubt, but I don't think he's that mentally tough at all. He's a great player, maybe the 2nd best PF after Duncan, but he is definately overpaid. The T-Wolves are going nowhere w/ his huge contract. I don't feel sorry for the Wolves though, or that cheap shot artist McHale for overpaying Garnett. Just my opinion.


----------



## SikHandlez24

There is talk on ESPN about KG signing a contract extension next year whick would be worth like 300mil. The Last year of the deal he would make 60mil.


----------

